# Das Bastibike 2.0  (24") - ein Orbea MX 24 Customaufbau



## brodiebiker (28. August 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
nachdem uns der Aufbau des ersten Bastibikes (20") im letzten Jahr so viel Spaß gemacht und mein Sohn größentechnisch einen ordentlichen Schuss gemacht hat, haben wir im Sommer spontan ein total abgerocktes Orbea MX 24 über ebay Kleinanzeigen gekauft. Mehr als der Rahmen ist letztendlich aber nicht übrig geblieben, da das neue Bike unbedingt eine Federgabel und Scheibenbremsen haben sollte.

Hier die Ausgangsbasis:







*1. Rahmen*
Als nächstes wurde alles demontiert und die Cantisockel entfernt:





Das hat neben der schöneren Optik auch 60g weniger auf der Waage gebracht.


*2. Federgabel*
Da die Situation auf dem Teilemarkt in diesem Jahr noch schlimmer ist als im letzten Jahr, habe ich die RST Capa 24 mit Aluschaft zur Ansicht bestellt. Eine RST First Air war leider nicht zu bekommen.

Wie schon beim Rahmen wurden auch bei der Gabel die Cantisockel entfernt, was 80g weniger bedeutet.












*3. Teilekiste*
Folgende Teile hatte ich noch im Fundus, die wir für das Bike verwenden konnten:




Reset FlatStack 1 1/8" Steuersatz, semi-integriert




KCNC SC Bone, 25,4mmx600, 9 Grad (wurde auf 580 mm gekürzt)




Magura Marta SL Carbon (auf dem Foto noch mit einem PM-Bremssattel; wurde noch gegen die IS-Version für 160mm vorne getauscht)




Ashima ai2 160mm




12 Titanschrauben M5




XT 10fach Kassette 11-36




2 Schwalbe XXLight 26" Schläuche


*4. Pulverbeschichtung*
Mein Sohn wollte nach dem schwarz-weißen Aufbau des ersten Bastibikes diesmal etwas Bunteres und hat sich für ein schickes Minttürkis entschieden:




Die Gabel habe ich nach den Umbauten wieder schwarz lackiert und mit einem zum Rahmen passenden Dekor versehen.










*5. Teile aus China / Aliexpress*
Aufgrund der Teileknappheit und der vielen Empfehlungen hier im Forum habe ich mich dazu entschieden, ein paar Teile über Aliexpress zu bestellen. Das hat erfreulicherweise alles super geklappt!

Deckas-Kettenblatt
Alu-Kettenblattschrauben
ARC-Naben
RISK Carbon-Titan-Schnellspanner
Litepro Pedale
Elita One Carbonsattelstütze (3k, 27,2x350mm; gekürzt auf 300mm)
MUQZI BSA-Titaninnenlager


*6. Kurbel*
Hier kommt eine Kania 1fach-Kurbel zum Einsatz:






*7. Schaltung*
Da ich noch eine neuwertige XT 10fach 11-36-Kassette hatte, habe ich ein passendes XT-Schaltwerk besorgt. Als Shifter kommt ein Deore-Trigger zum Einsatz.









*8. Cockpit*
Für den bereits vorhandenen KCNC SC Bone mit 25,4er Klemmung habe ich lange nach einem passenden, kurzen Vorbau gesucht, bis ich den Cube KIDS in 40 mm Länge gefunden habe. Als Griffe verwenden wir gekürzte ESI Racers Edge in schwarz.


----------



## brodiebiker (28. August 2021)

*9. Reifen*
Die Schwalbe Rocket Ron in 24x2.1 sind sogar leichter als die Herstellerangabe (445g).






*10. Sattel und Sattelstütze*
Die Kombination aus CUBE KIDS Sattel und Elita One Carbonsattelstütze habe ich hier im Forum schon einmal gesehen und übernommen. Damit die Stütze tief genug in den Rahmen geht, habe ich sie um 50 mm gekürzt (-12g).









*11. Laufräder*
Am Schwierigsten gestaltete sich die Suche nach einem halbwegs bezahlbaren und leichten Laufradsatz. Bei Pyrobikes und VPACE hatte ich leider kein Glück, deshalb blieb letztendlich nur der Selbstaufbau mit ein paar ARC-Naben, Notubes Crest MK3-Felgen, Sapim Laser und Alunippeln.

Mit 280 Euro nicht günstig, aber dafür 1234g leicht ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brodiebiker (28. August 2021)

*Komponente**Bezeichnung**Preis**Gewicht*RahmenOrbea MX 24"651605GabelRST Capa 24 (Cantisockel entfernt, 160mm Aluschaft)701648SteuersatzReset Racing FlatStack 44 mit 10mm Extralite Spacer85LenkerKCNC SC Bone 25,4 (gekürzt auf 580mm)117VorbauCube Kid Vorbau 25.4x40mm1599SattelstützeElita Carbon 3k, 27,2x300mm24116SattelNatural Fit Kids MTB (Cube)16184SattelklemmeProcraft PRC Carbon 31,8mm2311LaufräderARC MT006 Disc Naben, Notubes Crest MK3, Sapim Laser, Alunippel, 28h2801234FelgenbandTESA Yellow Tape10ReifenSchwalbe Rocket Ron 24x2.136866SchläucheSchwalbe Extraleicht 26" 7 SV192SchnellspannerRisk Titan/Carbon840BremsenMagura Marta SL mit Ashima ai2 160/160 und Titanschrauben420BremsscheibenAshima ai2 160mm153SchalthebelShimano Deore SL-M6000 10-fach25134SchaltwerkShimano Deore XT RD-M782 GS60232KurbelKania Einfachkurbel 104 BCD 135mm, Deckas 32t NW Kettenblatt70463InnenlagerMUQZI Titan BSA 68x122mm inkl. Alu-Kurbelschrauben27187KassetteShimano Deore XT CS-M771 11-36338KetteShimano HG 5418252Züge/HüllenShimano59GriffeESI Racers Edge (auf 115mm gekürzt)1854PedaleLitepro12230*Gesamt**767,00**8.729,00*


----------



## JensKWa (28. August 2021)

Hallo Brodiebiker,
echt ein tolles Teil mit sicher viel Arbeit im Detail. Die Gewichtsreduktion ist vorbildlich.
Liebe Grüße
Jens


----------



## reijada (30. August 2021)

Klasse!!!


----------



## Bindsteinracer (30. August 2021)

Geil 
Was du aus dem alten Hobel gezaubert hast.
Was hat das Rad denn vorher gewogen?


----------



## brodiebiker (30. August 2021)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Geil
> Was du aus dem alten Hobel gezaubert hast.
> Was hat das Rad denn vorher gewogen?



Das Rad hat im Originalzustand mit einer Starrgabel (aus Stahl) und einem bleischweren Laufradsatz ca. 12,2kg gewogen.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (30. August 2021)

Krass.


----------



## Kwietsch (30. August 2021)

Top Arbeit!


----------



## philfei (17. September 2021)

Servus! Ich verfolge deinen Umbau mit großem Interesse und Freude. Da ich gestern ein gebrauchtes Orbea MX 24 XC erstanden habe, steht bei mir ebenfalls ein Umbau bevor, wenn auch in deutlich kleinerem Maße. Seid ihr mit allem zufrieden oder sind bereits die ersten Anpassungen in der Pipeline?


----------



## Bremmel (17. September 2021)

brodiebiker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1329973
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1329975
> 
> ...





brodiebiker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1329973
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1329975
> 
> ...





brodiebiker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1329973
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1329975
> 
> ...


Tolle Arbeit und sicherlich war es ein Hochgenuss am Ende alle Teile zu einer vollendeten Einheit zusammenzubauen!
Wie lange hast du von der Planung bis zum Endergebnis gebraucht ? Einziger Kritikpunkt, die Küchenwaage 😉…Rocket Ron unter Herstellerangabe , Capa 1650gr. ? 🤔


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brodiebiker (18. September 2021)

philfei schrieb:


> Seid ihr mit allem zufrieden oder sind bereits die ersten Anpassungen in der Pipeline?


Ja, insgesamt sind wir wir bis jetzt sehr zufrieden 
Ich hatte allerdings bei den 26er-Schläuchen irgendwie kein gutes Gefühl und habe daher noch auf die 24" Tubolios BMX gewechselt. Die sind auch zusammen nochmal 60g leichter als die Schwalbe.





Das sollte es jetzt aber auch erstmal gewesen sein 😉


----------



## brodiebiker (18. September 2021)

Bremmel schrieb:


> Rocket Ron unter Herstellerangabe , Capa 1650gr. ? 🤔


Bei Schwalbe kann man auch mal Glück haben. Dafür waren meine 29er Racing Ray und Racing Ralph über 60g pro Reifen schwerer 😕

Ich war auch überrascht, dass die Capa 24 gar nicht so schwer war wie angegeben. Das Entfernen der Cantisockel und der ganzen Schutzblechbefestigung hat echt viel gebracht. Auch ist der Aluschaft bestimmt 80-100g leichter als der aus Stahl.

Eine richtige Federgabel ist die Capa natürlich nicht, hier wird vermutlich nochmal auf eine First Air gewechselt.


----------

